# Boorman haus



## Butch (Apr 10, 2012)

Anyone here have any experience with boorman haus in Burleson, Texas. All black working line German Shepherd Breeder?


----------



## Butch (Apr 10, 2012)

Boorman Haus Solid Black German Shepherds


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

All I"m seeing is a black page oddly enough. So no opinion here.


----------



## Butch (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol page is a little screwed up you have to scroll over and down till you see all the pics and info


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

There are a few red flags that would lead me to keep looking. They are breeding for a specific color, they are listing weights of dogs (like that is an accomplishment?) and none of the breeding stock seem to be titled. The breeding stock's parents do have some titles, but I don't consider "Working Security Dog" anything that can be quantified. The dogs behind the breeding stock look pretty good, but the website was so annoying to read I gave up after about the 4th or 5th dog.
What exactly are you looking to do with the dog/pup you get? Fill in some details (your experience, what you want to do or not do etc) and people can probably give you additional breeder's sites to look through.

Here's one link to get you going-
http://rufflyspeaking.net/blog/how-to-tell-a-good-breeder-website-from-a-bad-one/


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The page loaded just fine for me. Strange.

I have been to this site before. Nothing that interested me so I know nothing about them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

If you could get a puppy from Chitta, I would say you have a good probability of a nice pup. But it would still be contingent on the sire. JMO


----------

